# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  led strip 5630 smd

## Σταύρος Απο

Γεια σας! Ηθελα να ρωτησω μια λεντοταινια με 300 led 5630,5M ποσα amper ειναι και ποσα watt?

----------


## ale george

το καθε ενα εχει καταναλωση περιπου 0,5 βατ. επομενως εχει καταναλωση 0,16 αμπερ.δουλευουν ανα τετραδες στα 12 βολτ,3 το καθε ενα.

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

> το καθε ενα εχει καταναλωση περιπου 0,5 βατ. επομενως εχει καταναλωση 0,16 αμπερ.δουλευουν ανα τετραδες στα 12 βολτ,3 το καθε ενα.



να εισαι καλα και εκει που γραφεις 3 το καθε ενα τ εννοεις ?

----------


## ale george

> να εισαι καλα και εκει που γραφεις 3 το καθε ενα τ εννοεις ?



3 βολτ το καθε ενα

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

Πηρα τελικα μια λεντοταινια* smd 5630, 300led* και μετρησα οτι καταναλωνει 2,15Α.Ισχυει?Γιατι λιγα μου φαίνονται.

----------


## SV1JRT

ΘΕΩΡΙΤΙΚΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ, εφόσον έχει 300 LED και το κάθε LED έχει κατανάλωση 0.5W θα πρέπει να έχεις συνολικά 150W κατανάλωση, που με 12V τροφοδοσία μας κάνει *12,5Α.
*Αρα, κάπου είσαι λάθος.... ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ !!!
Το τροφοδοτικό που έχεις ΜΠΟΡΕΙ να δώσει 15Α ρεύμα ??
 ή μήπως γονατίζει το τροφοδοτικό σου και εσύ ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙΣ οτι βάζεις 12V ενώ στην πράξη είναι λιγότερα ??...

.

----------


## .::Nikos::.

Επειδή όντως μπορεί το τροφοδοτικό να μη μπορεί να δώσει και στα 5m ρεύμα, κόψε 1m και μέτρα εκεί. Αμα ξέρεις στο 1 μέτρο, απλά μετά θεωρητικά υπολογίζεις το πενταπλάσιο :P

----------


## Spark

> Πηρα τελικα μια λεντοταινια* smd 5630, 300led* και μετρησα οτι καταναλωνει 2,15Α.Ισχυει?Γιατι λιγα μου φαίνονται.



ειναι φυσιολογικη κατανάλωση γι αυτη την λεντοταινια. εχω και εγω 5μετρα λεντοταινια με παρόμοια καταναλωση.
για κοιτα στην σελιδα του κατασκευαστή (κινέζος θα ειναι) να δεις για πόσα βατ δίνει την ταινια

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

> ΘΕΩΡΙΤΙΚΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ, εφόσον έχει 300 LED και το κάθε LED έχει κατανάλωση 0.5W θα πρέπει να έχεις συνολικά 150W κατανάλωση, που με 12V τροφοδοσία μας κάνει *12,5Α.
> *Αρα, κάπου είσαι λάθος.... ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ !!!
> Το τροφοδοτικό που έχεις ΜΠΟΡΕΙ να δώσει 15Α ρεύμα ??
>  ή μήπως γονατίζει το τροφοδοτικό σου και εσύ ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙΣ οτι βάζεις 12V ενώ στην πράξη είναι λιγότερα ??...
> 
> .



Εκανα εγω βλακεια εβαλα πολυμετρο που μετρα μεχρι 10Α.

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

Απο εδω την πειρα αλλα δεν γραφει κατι http://www.ebay.com/itm/391011788435...%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

----------


## Spark

ουπς ξεχασαν την καταναλωση.
τωρα που την βλεπω είναι σαν την δικη μου με διαφορά στο χρώμα.
παντως η δικη μου 5μετρη τρωει 60βατ 12V 5A απο PSU η/υ.
να ξερεις πως θα αναψουν τα λεντ και με λιγότερα αμπερ αλλα με λιγότερη φωτεινότητα

----------


## p270

και παλι αν το πολυμετρο σου μετρα μεχρι 10A και η λεντοταινια τραβαει παραπανω 2 πραγματα θα συνεβαιναν 
1) θα καιγονταν ισως η εσωτερικη ασφαλεια του πολυμετρου 
2) το πολυμετρο αν δεν καιγονταν η ασφαλεια απλα δεν θα εδιχνε μετρησει 

οποτε μαλλον τοσα τραβαει η λεντοταινια σου

μετρα την ταση εστην εξοδο του τροφοδοτικου να δουμε ποση πτωση εχει με την λεντοταινια επανω

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

> και παλι αν το πολυμετρο σου μετρα μεχρι 10A και η λεντοταινια τραβαει παραπανω 2 πραγματα θα συνεβαιναν 
> 1) θα καιγονταν ισως η εσωτερικη ασφαλεια του πολυμετρου 
> 2) το πολυμετρο αν δεν καιγονταν η ασφαλεια απλα δεν θα εδιχνε μετρησει 
> 
> οποτε μαλλον τοσα τραβαει η λεντοταινια σου
> 
> μετρα την ταση εστην εξοδο του τροφοδοτικου να δουμε ποση πτωση εχει με την λεντοταινια επανω



Την εβαλα σε 2 τροφοδοτικα που ειχα 12V-5A & 13V-20A.Στην εξοδο ειχα 9,8 & 10V. *Περίεργο!!* 
1ον Εινα μουφα η λεντοταινια 
2ον υποτιθταιοτι το led 6530 ειναι 0,5W

----------


## p270

κοιτα 2v δεν ειναι λιγα αλλα δεν ξερουμε κατα ποσο αληθεια λενε και τροφοδοτικα οπως και ποσο χανει αν χανει το πολυμετρο αν βαλεις ενα μετρο λεντοταινια τι βλεπεις

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

εβαλα το ενα μετρο και μου βγαζει *1,10Α*  :Scared:  και τα 4 μετρα μου βγαζουν  *1,80Α*  :Brick wall:

----------


## Spark

γνωμη μου πως το 1.10Α ειναι σωστο για 1μέτρο ταινία και μοιαζει με την κατανάλωση της δικης μου ταινίας.
τι μπορει να συμβαίνει στα 4μέτρα;
πιθανότητες
1) το πολύμετρο να κανει λαθος μέτρηση
2) να υπάρχει προβληματικό λεντ ένα ή περισσότερα απο τα οποία να περνά ρευμα (με αποτέλεσμα να ανάβουν όλα)
αλλά με μειωμένη φωτεινότητα και κατανάλωση

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

Εγω πιστευω οτι εχει προβλημα το πολυμετρο. Οποτε να παρω ενα τροφοδοτικο για να ειμαι μεσα 15Α ή ποιο λιγο? :Confused1:

----------


## p270

και ενα πολυμετρο θα ελεγα

----------


## SV1JRT

> ειναι φυσιολογικη κατανάλωση γι αυτη την λεντοταινια. εχω και εγω 5μετρα λεντοταινια με παρόμοια καταναλωση.
> για κοιτα στην σελιδα του κατασκευαστή (κινέζος θα ειναι) να δεις για πόσα βατ δίνει την ταινια



*ΠΩΣ ακριβώς* έκρινες ότι είναι "φυσιολογική" η κατανάλωση των 2,15Α στα 12V, από μία λεντοταινία που έχει 300 LED με ισχύ 0,5W έκαστο, άρα 15οW συνολική ισχύ ?? Με τον κύριο OHM έχετε συστηθεί ποτέ ??

.

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

Το θέμα είναι ότι αυτά τα λεντακια είναι 0,5 ή είναι ποιο λίγο μήπως παίζει ρόλο και η αντίσταση που φοράει επάνω ; Γιατί είδα ότι σε μια άλλη λεντοταινια ότι φοράει άλλο κωδικό αντίστασης

----------


## SV1JRT

> Εκανα εγω βλακεια εβαλα πολυμετρο που μετρα μεχρι 10Α.



Σε αυτή την περίπτωση ή θα καιγόταν το πολύμετρο ή θα σου έγραφε στην οθόνη οτι είναι εκτός ορίων άν ήταν σοβαρό πολύμετρο...
Οπως πολύ σωστά σου είπαν.





> Την εβαλα σε 2 τροφοδοτικα που ειχα 12V-5A & 13V-20A.Στην εξοδο ειχα 9,8 & 10V. *Περίεργο!!* 
> 1ον Εινα μουφα η λεντοταινια 
> 2ον υποτίθεται οτι το led 6530 ειναι 0,5W



Τα 9, 8 και 10V που τα μέτρησες ?? Στην έξοδο του τροφοδοτικού ?
Γιατί υποθέτεις ότι είναι μούφα η λεντοταινία ?




> εβαλα το ενα μετρο και μου βγαζει *1,10Α*  και τα 4 μετρα μου βγαζουν  *1,80Α*



*ΑΡΑ, Τι συμπέρασμα βγάζεις ??*





> Εγω πιστευω οτι εχει προβλημα το πολυμετρο. Οποτε να παρω ενα τροφοδοτικο για να ειμαι μεσα 15Α ή ποιο λιγο?



Φταίει δηλαδή το πολύμετρο που διαβάζει διαφορετική ένδειξη από αυτή *ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ* και όχι το τροφοδοτικό που γονατίζει εε ??
Χμμμ ενδιαφέρον !!!

Πάντως, έτσι για να κάνουμε κουβέντα, Πρίν από λίγο τα έλεγα με τον φιλαράκο μου τον Mr. OHM, και μου είπε στο αυτί εμπιστευτικά, ότι το ένα μέτρο λεντοταινίας έχει 60 LED με 0,5W το ένα, μας κάνουν 30W. Οπότε με 12V τροφοδοσία θα πρέπει να έχεις κατανάλωση ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ 2,5Α συν τις απώλειες στις αντιστάσεις μιλάμε για 3Α μέσα στο νερό !!!....

.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Το θέμα είναι ότι αυτά τα λεντακια είναι 0,5 ή είναι ποιο λίγο μήπως παίζει ρόλο και η αντίσταση που φοράει επάνω ; Γιατί είδα ότι σε μια άλλη λεντοταινια ότι φοράει άλλο κωδικό αντίστασης



Σύμφωνα με το datasheet, τα LED 5630 είναι 0,5 Watt.
Η άλλη λεντοταινία που είδες είχε τα ΙΔΙΑ LED ?? Και πώς είδες οτι οι SMD αντιστάσεις που είχε επάνω ήταν διαφορετικής αντίστασης απο τις δικές σου ??

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

Μέτρησα στο τέλος της λεντοταινιας και μου έβγαλε αυτή την ταση.

Δεν νομίζω ότι γονατίζει ένα τροφοδοτικό 20Α

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

> Σύμφωνα με το datasheet, τα LED 5630 είναι 0,5 Watt.
> Η άλλη λεντοταινία που είδες είχε τα ΙΔΙΑ LED ?? Και πώς είδες οτι οι SMD αντιστάσεις που είχε επάνω ήταν διαφορετικής αντίστασης απο τις δικές σου ??



Ναι τα ίδια λεντακια ήταν 5630!απλά άλλαζε ο κωδικός της αντιστασης.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Μέτρησα στο τέλος της λεντοταινιας και μου έβγαλε αυτή την ταση.
> 
> Δεν νομίζω ότι γονατίζει ένα τροφοδοτικό 20Α



Δώσε σε παρακαλώ στοιχεία για το τροφοδοτικό, να δούμε τι παίζει....
Η φράση ΚΛΕΙΔΙ εδώ είναι: *"Μέτρησα στο τέλος της λεντοταινιας"*  !!!
Υπάρχει μια *ΣΟΒΑΡΗ πτώση τάσης* κατά μήκος της λεντοταινίας. ΟΛΕΣ οι λεντοταινίες το παρουσιάζουν αυτό. Γι αυτό τον λόγο, ανάλογα την ταινία, πρέπει να βάζεις τροφοδοσία ΚΑΙ στις δύο άκρες της ταινίας με *ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΟΛΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ. 
*Μέτρησε με το πολύμετρο την τάση ΣΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ και μετά ΣΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ της ταινίας και πες μας τι βρήκες....

.

----------


## lepouras

να πω μια χαζή σκέψη.
το λεντ είναι αυτό αλλά όχι της samsung μόνο στις διαστάσεις.
η samsung λέει 50 εώς 150mA άρα να υποθέσω ότι το 0.5 βατ είναι στα 150mA αλλιώς στα 50 είναι 0.15 περίπου.(άρα 50 βατ μια 5μετρη ταινία φυσικά με λιγότερη φωτεινότητα.
έχει και ανάλογα την τάση και την αντίσταση που χρειάζεται για να μην γκρινιάζει ο φίλος μου ο Σωτήρης :Biggrin: .
http://www.led1.de/shop/lng/en/samsu...5225d5-r0.html

και συνεχίζω τον χαζό μου ειρμό.
έρχεται τώρα αυτός ο κύριος και μας πουλά με 5630 λεντ
24 βατ τα 5 μέτρα(300 λεντ)
http://www.dx.com/p/24w-6700k-6000lm...6#.VO-DeCx2cdU
μάρκα λεντ κάποιος......άγνωστος 
εδώ 72 βατ(πάλι τα 300 λεντ)
μάρκα λεντ Huga(έτσι υποθέτω με αυτά που λέει)
http://www.dx.com/p/jrled-72w-6500lm...7#.VO-AcSx2cdU
και εδώ βαράμε γκάζια με 90 βατ(ξανά 300)
με μάρκα λεντ Epistar(ξανά υποθέτω)
http://www.dx.com/p/hml-13000lm-1000...3#.VO-AdSx2cdU
φυσικά όποιος διαβάσει και τα σχόλια(εκτός από όσους τις δουλεύουμε ) θα δει ότι όσα ποιο πολλά βατ τόσο ποιο πολύ ζεσταίνετε άρα αν δεν την κολλήσουμε στο κατάλληλο σημείο θα μάθουμε πως σιγά σιγά χαλάει.
οπότε θα συμπεράνω ότι 
Α)εξαρτάτε η μάρκα του λεντ
Β)το ρεύμα που την οδηγεί(με βάση τον φίλο του Σωτήρη)
Γ)την ειλικρίνεια του Κινέζου που την αγοράζουμε(και ας είναι Έλληνας και κάνει τον Κινέζο)
αυτά τα χαζά σκέφτηκα και είπα να τα μοιραστώ μαζί σας.
αν κάνω λάθος συγχωρέστε με.
Υ.Γ.
και Σταύρο παλικάρι μου
Α)άλλαξε ένα πολύμετρο
Β) με ταινία που θέλει 12 βολτ να τροφοδοτείτε με 10 πάλι καλά που άναψε.
Γ)την τάση για να δούμε αν είναι σωστή αυτή που δίνει το τροφοδοτικό ΔΕΝ την μετράμε στο τέλος της ταινίας που θα έχουμε την μεγαλύτερη πτώση τάσης ότι και να γίνει(ο φίλος του Σωτήρη που λέγαμε? παντού μπλέκεται ο μπαγάσας :Tongue2: ) αλλά στην έξοδο του τροφοδοτικού,άντε(για σένα επειδή με βρήκες στις καλές μου :Biggrin: )τουλάχιστον  στην αρχή της ταινίας.
αυτά καλό κουράγιο.

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

> Δώσε σε παρακαλώ στοιχεία για το τροφοδοτικό, να δούμε τι παίζει....
> Η φράση ΚΛΕΙΔΙ εδώ είναι: *"Μέτρησα στο τέλος της λεντοταινιας"*  !!!
> Υπάρχει μια *ΣΟΒΑΡΗ πτώση τάσης* κατά μήκος της λεντοταινίας. ΟΛΕΣ οι λεντοταινίες το παρουσιάζουν αυτό. Γι αυτό τον λόγο, ανάλογα την ταινία, πρέπει να βάζεις τροφοδοσία ΚΑΙ στις δύο άκρες της ταινίας με *ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΟΛΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ. 
> *Μέτρησε με το πολύμετρο την τάση ΣΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ και μετά ΣΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ της ταινίας και πες μας τι βρήκες....
> 
> .



Δεν μπορεσα να κανω αυτο που ειπες γιατι συνδεσα απευθειας τα ακρα με το τροφοδοτικό και μου εβγαλε 12,5V και 3Α. Δυναμωσε και λιγο περισσοτερο ο φωτισμος

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

Α)άλλαξε ένα πολύμετρο

Θα το αλλαξω ειναι το μονο σιγουρο!! :Biggrin: 


Β) με ταινία που θέλει 12 βολτ να τροφοδοτείτε με 10 πάλι καλά που άναψε.


Στο τελος μου εδωσε 10V και λογικο!


Γ)την τάση για να δούμε αν είναι σωστή αυτή που δίνει το τροφοδοτικό ΔΕΝ την μετράμε στο τέλος της ταινίας που θα έχουμε την μεγαλύτερη πτώση τάσης ότι και να γίνει(ο φίλος του Σωτήρη που λέγαμε? παντού μπλέκεται ο μπαγάσας :Tongue2: ) αλλά στην έξοδο του τροφοδοτικού,


Ναι την μετρησα 12,5V μαζι με την ταινια

----------


## Spark

στο ποστ #26 μπορεις να δεις πως 5μετρες ταινιες υπάρχουν με διαφορες καταναλώσεις όπως 24, 72, 90, και η δική μου 60 βατ.

δες το απο την θετική πλευρά, δηλαδή πως έχεις λεντοταινία που ανάβουν τα λεντ με περίπου 3Α (εαν ειναι εντάξει το πολύμετρο σου) και έχεις οικονομικό φωτισμό λεντ.
θα ήθελες η ταινία σου να καταναλώνει 150βατ;; εγω δεν θα ηθελα λεντοταινία να καταναλώνει τόση ενέργεια.

μην ξεχνας πως ο κατασκευαστής δεν αναφέρει την κατανάλωση και πως αυτά τα λεντ μπορούν να λειτουργούν με λιγότερα βατ απο την τυπική μέγιστη κατανάλωση.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Δεν μπορεσα να κανω αυτο που ειπες γιατι συνδεσα απευθειας τα ακρα με το τροφοδοτικό και μου εβγαλε 12,5V και 3Α. Δυναμωσε και λιγο περισσοτερο ο φωτισμος



Εννοείς ότι σύνδεσες αρχή και τέλος της ταινίας στο τροφοδοτικό. Σωστά ??
Και μιλάμε ΠΑΝΤΑ για το 1 ΜΕΤΡΟ ταινίας. Σωστά ??

.

----------


## SV1JRT

> στο ποστ #26 μπορεις να δεις πως 5μετρες ταινιες υπάρχουν με διαφορες καταναλώσεις όπως 24, 72, 90, και η δική μου 60 βατ.
> 
> δες το απο την θετική πλευρά, δηλαδή πως έχεις λεντοταινία που ανάβουν τα λεντ με περίπου 3Α (εαν ειναι εντάξει το πολύμετρο σου) και έχεις οικονομικό φωτισμό λεντ.
> θα ήθελες η ταινία σου να καταναλώνει 150βατ;; εγω δεν θα ηθελα λεντοταινία να καταναλώνει τόση ενέργεια.
> 
> μην ξεχνας πως ο κατασκευαστής δεν αναφέρει την κατανάλωση και πως αυτά τα λεντ μπορούν να λειτουργούν με λιγότερα βατ απο την τυπική μέγιστη κατανάλωση.




Μα, *ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟΝ ΤΟΝ ΛΟΓΟ* δεν την αγόρασε την ταινία με τα 300 LED 5630 ??
Αν ήθελε ταινία στα 36W, θα αγόραζε την ΦΤΗΝΟΤΕΡΗ ταινία των 36W !!!
Δεν καταλαβαίνω το σκεπτικό σου !!!

.

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

> Εννοείς ότι σύνδεσες αρχή και τέλος της ταινίας στο τροφοδοτικό. Σωστά ??
> Και μιλάμε ΠΑΝΤΑ για το 1 ΜΕΤΡΟ ταινίας. Σωστά ??
> 
> .



Αρχή και τέλος για 5 μέτρα!

----------


## SV1JRT

> Αρχή και τέλος για 5 μέτρα!




Αα μάλιστα.
Τότε έχεις ακόμα θέμα....
*Το τροφοδοτικό που έχεις συνδέσει την ταινία είναι το 13,8V - 20A ??*
Κάνε ένα πείραμα να δούμε τι γίνετε αν θές.
Με την ταινία συνδεμένη "αρχή και τέλος" στο τροφοδοτικό, δώσε τάση και μέτρα με το πολύμετρο την τάση στην ταινία κάθε μισό μέτρο.
(βάζεις το πολύμετρο στις στρογγυλές χρυσαφί επαφές που έχει ανα τριάδα LED).
 Κάνε ένα πίνακα με τις τιμές που βρήκες όπως:

0m =
0,5m =
1m =
1,5m =
2m = 
2,5m =
3m = 
3,5m =
4m =
4,5m =
5m =

Για να δούμε πόση πτώση τάσης έχει η ταινία...

.

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

> Αα μάλιστα.
> Τότε έχεις ακόμα θέμα....
> *Το τροφοδοτικό που έχεις συνδέσει την ταινία είναι το 13,8V - 20A ??*
> Κάνε ένα πείραμα να δούμε τι γίνετε αν θές.
> Με την ταινία συνδεμένη "αρχή και τέλος" στο τροφοδοτικό, δώσε τάση και μέτρα με το πολύμετρο την τάση στην ταινία κάθε μισό μέτρο.
> (βάζεις το πολύμετρο στις στρογγυλές χρυσαφί επαφές που έχει ανα τριάδα LED).
>  Κάνε ένα πίνακα με τις τιμές που βρήκες όπως:
> 
> 0m =
> ...



Ωραία θα το κάνω μόλις πάω το μεσημέρι σπίτι..

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

> Αα μάλιστα.
> Τότε έχεις ακόμα θέμα....
> *Το τροφοδοτικό που έχεις συνδέσει την ταινία είναι το 13,8V - 20A ??*
> Κάνε ένα πείραμα να δούμε τι γίνετε αν θές.
> Με την ταινία συνδεμένη "αρχή και τέλος" στο τροφοδοτικό, δώσε τάση και μέτρα με το πολύμετρο την τάση στην ταινία κάθε μισό μέτρο.
> (βάζεις το πολύμετρο στις στρογγυλές χρυσαφί επαφές που έχει ανα τριάδα LED).
>  Κάνε ένα πίνακα με τις τιμές που βρήκες όπως:
> 
> Ενα λάθος που εκανα ειναι ότι το τροφοδοτικό βγάζει 13,2V 15-20Α.Λοιπόν μέτρησα. Εχουμε και λέμε με την λεντοταινια επάνω: 
> ...



Ολα πηγαν οκ

----------


## SV1JRT

Μάλιστα....
Δηλαδή, μέχρι το μέσον της ταινίας έχεις μια σταθερή πτώση τάσης 1,30V. Και υποθέτω ότι αν η τροφοδοσία ήταν μόνο στο ένα άκρο, θα υπήρχε μια συνολική πτώση τάσης 2,6V ώς το τέλος της ταινίας που είναι τραγικά μεγάλη, ενώ παράλληλα το ρεύμα είναι στα 3Α αντί για τα αναμενόμενα 12,5Α
Μπορείς σε παρακαλώ Σταύρο, να μας πεις τον κωδικό από την αντίσταση που έχει η ταινία σε κάθε τριάδα LED ?

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

> Μάλιστα....
> Δηλαδή, μέχρι το μέσον της ταινίας έχεις μια σταθερή πτώση τάσης 1,30V. Και υποθέτω ότι αν η τροφοδοσία ήταν μόνο στο ένα άκρο, θα υπήρχε μια συνολική πτώση τάσης 2,6V ώς το τέλος της ταινίας που είναι τραγικά μεγάλη, ενώ παράλληλα το ρεύμα είναι στα 3Α αντί για τα αναμενόμενα 12,5Α
> Μπορείς σε παρακαλώ Σταύρο, να μας πεις τον κωδικό από την αντίσταση που έχει η ταινία σε κάθε τριάδα LED ?



Ναι φίλε 390.

----------


## SV1JRT

*390 ??  ....OMG

*16 έπρεπε να είναι !!!!

Λοιπόν, για να εξηγήσω, Το κάθε ένα LED 5630, βάση των datasheet, πρέπει να τροφοδοτηθεί με 3,2V και 150mA για να ανάψει. Η ταινία έχει 3 LED σε σειρά, άρα για να ανάψουν χρειάζονται 9,6V και 150mA.
Αυτό μας αφήνει 2,4V που πρέπει να τα ρίξουμε με μία αντίσταση, ενώ παράλληλα πρέπει να περιορίσουμε το ρεύμα στα 150mA με αυτήν την αντίσταση. Για να το καταφέρουμε λοιπόν αυτό χρειαζόμαστε μια αντίσταση 16Ω.
 Με μία αντίσταση 390Ω έχουμε πτώση τάσης 58,5V !!!
 Αρα για να ανάψει ΣΩΣΤΑ η ταινία, χρειάζεται 58,5V + 9,6V = 68,4V ...!!!

ΠΡΟΦΑΝΩΣ, ο κινέζος που σχεδίασε την ταινία, δεν είχε ΠΟΤΕ σαν στόχο να χρησημοποιηθεί αυτή η ταινία στην μέγιστη φωτεινότητα που μπορούν να δώσουν τα LED, γιατί ακόμα και αν ανεβάσεις την τάση, θα καούν οι αντιστάσεις !!!

ΕΠΩΜΕΝΟΣ, το συμπέρασμα είναι οτι μπορείς να δώσεις στην ταινία άφοβα τάση μέχρι 15V, ΑΡΚΕΙ να μην ζεσταίνονται υπερβολικά τα LED ή οι αντιστάσεις. Και θα πρέπει το καλώδιο τροφοδοσίας να είναι συνδεδεμένο σε ΠΟΛΛΑ σημεία επάνω στη ταινία (ιδανικά κάθε 1 μέτρο) ώστε να αποφύγεις όσο το δυνατόν την πτώση τάσης στην ταινία....

Ετσι απο περιέργεια, Μέτρησε αν μπορείς την τάση στις άκρες του ΠΡΩΤΟΥ LED να δούμε τι τάση έχει. Εννοώ να βάλεις το πολύμετρο κατευθείαν επάνω στις κολλήσεις του πρώτου LED.

.

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

> *390 ??  ....OMG
> 
> *16 έπρεπε να είναι !!!!
> 
> Λοιπόν, για να εξηγήσω, Το κάθε ένα LED 5630, βάση των datasheet, πρέπει να τροφοδοτηθεί με 3,2V και 150mA για να ανάψει. Η ταινία έχει 3 LED σε σειρά, άρα για να ανάψουν χρειάζονται 9,6V και 150mA.
> Αυτό μας αφήνει 2,4V που πρέπει να τα ρίξουμε με μία αντίσταση, ενώ παράλληλα πρέπει να περιορίσουμε το ρεύμα στα 150mA με αυτήν την αντίσταση. Για να το καταφέρουμε λοιπόν αυτό χρειαζόμαστε μια αντίσταση 16Ω.
>  Με μία αντίσταση 390Ω έχουμε πτώση τάσης 58,5V !!!
>  Αρα για να ανάψει ΣΩΣΤΑ η ταινία, χρειάζεται 58,5V + 9,6V = 68,4V ...!!!
> 
> ...



Μέτρησα 3,35V και την μια πλευρά και την άλλη

----------


## lepouras

Σωτήρη η 390 είναι 39Ωμ ορέ. 391 είναι 390Ωμ.

άρα αν οι υπολογισμοί μου είναι σωστή είναι περίπου είναι στα 76mA το  κάθε λεντ άρα στα 230mW το κάθε λεντ και η ταινία είναι 70 βατ. οπότε  λογικά θα πρέπει να σου τραβά)αν υπολογίσουμε και την κατανάλωση επάνω  στις αντιστάσεις στα 7.6Α

----------


## SV1JRT

> Σωτήρη η 390 είναι 39Ωμ ορέ. 391 είναι 390Ωμ.
> 
> άρα αν οι υπολογισμοί μου είναι σωστή είναι περίπου είναι στα 76mA το  κάθε λεντ άρα στα 230mW το κάθε λεντ και η ταινία είναι 70 βατ. οπότε  λογικά θα πρέπει να σου τραβά)αν υπολογίσουμε και την κατανάλωση επάνω  στις αντιστάσεις στα 7.6Α




*ΩΩΩΠ.... ΣΩΣΤΑ.*
Εχεις δίκιο ψηλέ...
Κακό πράγμα η νύστα. χαχαχαχαχαχα


Αλλα και πάλι...
3,35V στις άκρες του LED ???
Τι γίνεται εδώ ??

.

----------


## SV1JRT

3,35V x 3 LED = 10,5V

12V - 10,5V = 1,95V

1,95V x 36Ω = 0,05A

Δηλαδή κάθε τριάδα LED λειτουργεί στα 10,5V x 50mA = 0,525W
Που σημαίνει 0,525 / 3 = *0,17W το κάθε LED αντι για 0,5W*...

.

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

Οποτε 51W  :Cursing:

----------


## lepouras

καλά εγώ το υπολόγισα με 3 βολτ το κάθε λεντ με βάση την samsung. καλά Σταύρο δεν ξέρουμε ποιου κατασκευαστή τα λεντ έβαλε ο Κινέζος οπότε μπορεί για αυτό τα οδηγεί έτσι. έ βάλε και την πτώση στις αντιστάσεις καμιά 60αριά θα σου βγει(ως συνολική κατανάλωση).

----------


## SV1JRT

> καλά εγώ το υπολόγισα με 3 βολτ το κάθε λεντ με βάση την samsung. καλά Σταύρο δεν ξέρουμε ποιου κατασκευαστή τα λεντ έβαλε ο Κινέζος οπότε μπορεί για αυτό τα οδηγεί έτσι. έ βάλε και την πτώση στις αντιστάσεις καμιά 60αριά θα σου βγει(ως συνολική κατανάλωση).



Ετσι ακριβώς....
Κρίμα. Και σκεφτόμουν να αγοράσω μία, για να βάλω φωτισμό σε μία σκάλα......

.

----------


## SV1JRT

Σταύρο, μήπως μπορείς να βγάλεις μια πολύ κοντινή φώτο τα LED στην ταινία ??
 Είμαι πολύ περίεργος να δω ποια είναι, γιατί στο site που την αγόρασες δεν φαίνονται καλά...

.

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

Ναι 60 σκεφτηκα και εγω για να ειμαι μεσα..Οποτε το συμπερασμα ποιο ειναι οτι δεν αποδειδει στο 100%,αλλη φορα τ να προσεξω για να παρω μια ΣΩΣΤΗ λεντοταινια?

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

Να και η φωτογραφια20150228_000849.jpg

----------


## SV1JRT

.

http://www.alibaba.com/product-detai...742633988.html

Τελικά η ταινία ειναι 14w το μέτρο ΜΕΓΙΣΤΟ.
Πρέπει να αγοράζεις απο πωλητή που γράφει ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ολα τα στοιχεία του εμπορευματος...
Εδώ έπεσες στην περίπτωση που ο τύπος των LED δεν έχει τις προδιαγραφές που θα επρεπε να έχει.....

.

----------


## Σταύρος Απο

Οποτε το καθε led ειναι 0,23W και οχι 0,5W.Κατι δεν μου κολλαει ομως..Μηπως μας λεει οτι μπορει οριακα να φτασει 0,5W με ψηκτρα?

----------

